# What can I do after the theft got the shifter stuck at parking?



## oldNissan (Jan 30, 2004)

I can't believe that my poor 92 maxima GXE is still attractive to that stupid theft. What he did is digging up the old pioneer CD-player/radio(that's ok, I can drive without them), cutting wires, cracking the dash board and some buttons......but what he really should not commit is p u l l i n g b a c k the s h i f t e r rod s o h a r d for his working space that at this time I still cannot get the s t u c k shifter out of the parking position! He's so unprofessional! really bad!

What can I do to save the poor shifter? Crying...I am still struggling on that dangerous parking lot when my teacher calls me back to school. Is there any tricks to get that shifter back to work without sliding under the car or asking a mechanic to adjust the linkage to the auto-transmission? How much would a mechanic charge for this problem? I tried that little red button attached on the shifter but got no help.

Thanks a lot for your reply! I am waiting online...


----------

